# Pics of the Sol



## JustaSolVTEC (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, I'm new here. Just thought I'd post some pics of my car. The engine bay is a bit dirty and a few cosmetic changes will be going on shortly, but this is the Sol as it sits right now. I'm getting a CF hood, a lip, and also switching from the 17"s to new 15" Rotas with stickier tires. Yokohama Paradas just don't cut it at this point.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not bad bro.......don't like the car but you have done some nice things to it


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never been a fan of the del sol but you have made some nice improvements on it! The rims fit the car perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice DEL sol, At least you don't have a sohc.... WHOOP WHOOP V-tec. :thumbup:


----------



## JustaSolVTEC (Jan 9, 2006)

it's a CR-VTEC actually. thanks guys. the rims are leaving as soon as I order my new wheels though. I need something smaller with a stickier tire.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hm, where are you? i like the look of the wheels


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

4 realz u running a b20 vtec..hows the power.. is like better then a GSR motor. do u got ur oil catch can connected to it????? And What kind of setup is the B20.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Meh... I've always been a fan of Del Slo's but I dunno. The rims are too big IMO, and the lack of brakes only accentuates that. I like the color combo. and the engine. I want to build one with a built B18CA. I just love the feel and sound of them when they start twisting out past 4K @ WOT. Especially through the stock muffler.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow! I didn't realize how short the car was until I saw the side shot! It looks nice though. I bet it gets hot quickly though, being a dark colour. I don't mind the rims, I'd keep them if I were you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks ok...but why did you post a honda on nissanforums? no disrespect


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks ok...but why did you post a honda on nissanforums? no disrespect


not only that, but he has a honda screen name. Its one thing if you came here with a nissan and traded it in for a honda but oh well. I really like the design of the wheels, but the color doesn't seem right.


----------



## JustaSolVTEC (Jan 9, 2006)

I joined for knowledge purposes, much like I do with any forum. I didn't know it was really that big of an issue. 

and I already ordered my new wheels. they'll be here in a week or so. I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Who cares? Most of the OT people don't drive Nissan's anymore... hell I don't even use a Nissan for my DD any more. Also, chack some of the other boards... alot of times you'll run accross people with mitsus on Mazda boards, and Mazdas in Suby boards, and Subys in Nissan boards, etc. who cares if he drives a Honda. does he have a knowledge of and an opinion towards Nissans? Does he want to know more about them? Then let him play. I'm sure alot of you at one point had thought about getting a Honda. Whether because you thought it was cool, or fast, or practical, or just plain cheap. I know I'd like a couple Hondas. Let him be.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Who cares? Most of the OT people don't drive Nissan's anymore... hell I don't even use a Nissan for my DD any more. Also, chack some of the other boards... alot of times you'll run accross people with mitsus on Mazda boards, and Mazdas in Suby boards, and Subys in Nissan boards, etc. who cares if he drives a Honda. does he have a knowledge of and an opinion towards Nissans? Does he want to know more about them? Then let him play. I'm sure alot of you at one point had thought about getting a Honda. Whether because you thought it was cool, or fast, or practical, or just plain cheap. I know I'd like a couple Hondas. Let him be.


THANK YOU, Z_spool. Back off everyone. He has every right to be here, just like you. 

btw - Nice car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

JustaSolVTEC said:


> I joined for knowledge purposes, much like I do with any forum. I didn't know it was really that big of an issue.
> 
> and I already ordered my new wheels. they'll be here in a week or so. I'll post pics when I get them.


what are you doing with your old ones? i wouldnt mind throwing them on the sentra


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys are rediculous. i simply asked him why. i wouldnt go on a kawasaki sea-doo site and post pics of my lawn mower...it just doesnt make sense. there are 2739273 other honda sites to post pics of his car. his FIRST POST was of him showing off his car...so dont tell me he came in here to try to learn about nissans and shit, when the first thing he did was show off his stuff...he didnt even post an intro.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you guys are rediculous. i simply asked him why. i wouldnt go on a kawasaki sea-doo site and post pics of my lawn mower...it just doesnt make sense. there are 2739273 other honda sites to post pics of his car. his FIRST POST was of him showing off his car...so dont tell me he came in here to try to learn about nissans and shit, when the first thing he did was show off his stuff...he didnt even post an intro.


tommy, just chill out, he is proud of his car, and wanted to show it, who cares. just because he has no intro doesnt mean he doesnt want to learn about nissans, maybe he's trying to help a friend out, or maybe he wants to become another drift boy, it doesnt matter, just let the dude do as he pleases.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Just so you know this wasn't his first post, He's been posting in OT for a while now. OT posts don't count, and that's why it looks like this is his first.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you guys are rediculous. i simply asked him why. i wouldnt go on a kawasaki sea-doo site and post pics of my lawn mower...it just doesnt make sense. there are 2739273 other honda sites to post pics of his car. his FIRST POST was of him showing off his car...so dont tell me he came in here to try to learn about nissans and shit, when the first thing he did was show off his stuff...he didnt even post an intro.


EVERYONE....SHUT UP! If you can't handle the fact that someone else is comming here and showing us their car, GO AWAY. Keep this bitching and moaning in OT...NOT HERE! 

THREAD CLOSED.


----------

